
How JVMs use Escape Analysis to Improve Application Performance - Jebdm
http://developer.amd.com/documentation/Articles/pages/01302008_jvm.aspx
======
jcl
That's a great example of how an "optimization" actually makes your code run
slower -- which highlights the importance of knowing what the underlying
platform is doing.

